# Taylor made TP shaft



## ForeRighty (Sep 8, 2012)

Brought an R11 driver today off my friend and it had a TP stiff shaft.

How different is this to normal stiff shaft?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 8, 2012)

Depends which tp shaft it is, tp version have several choices at purchase.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 8, 2012)

Generally(very loose word) the TP shafts are very good and are very close if not the same as the genuine shafts. Usually miles better than the 'normal' models shaft.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			Generally(very loose word) the TP shafts are very good and are very close if not the same as the genuine shafts. Usually miles better than the 'normal' models shaft.
		
Click to expand...

But it still doesn't mean it's the right shaft. A better quality one but not necessarily better for you.....


----------



## Essex_Stu (Sep 9, 2012)

Imurg said:



			But it still doesn't mean it's the right shaft. A better quality one but not necessarily better for you.....
		
Click to expand...

I think its rare that someone has the right shaft in their driver unless they have been to a very good fitting. I just changed my driver shaft to a regular flex Diamana Blueboard. Picked it based on reviews. Its not suited for my swing so its not the right shaft for me. Time for a fitting I think?


----------



## Ethan (Sep 9, 2012)

ForeRighty said:



			Brought an R11 driver today off my friend and it had a TP stiff shaft.

How different is this to normal stiff shaft?
		
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as a 'normal' stiff shaft.

The shaft in the R11 TP was the Fujikura Blur (RIP Phenom in the R11S). These are the versions of the shafts you would get if you bought one from a clubfitter, i.e. they are the real version. 

The shafts in the non-TPs have the same names but are cheaper versions made for TM 9and other manufacturers do the same). In general, the non-TP versions are softer (more flexible), lighter and have more torque. They are also of cheaper construction and are more likely to fracture during repair or adjustment.

As to which one is better, that is probably not the correct question. It is perfectly possible to find a cheap made for TM shaft which suits you, so if the TP works for you, fine. If the non-TP works, that is also fine.


----------



## ForeRighty (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, so TP shaft is better materials, But may not be one for me Only one way to find out! range session this afternoon and couple of evenings this week.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 9, 2012)

ForeRighty said:



			Thanks for the help guys, so TP shaft is better materials, But may not be one for me Only one way to find out! range session this afternoon and couple of evenings this week.
		
Click to expand...

Better materials, and a bit stiffer. Not desperately so, though. The 'Tour' in TP is a bit of a misnomer. It is really just a niche brand for better or stronger club players. The real Tour players don't even play the same clubheads that are available to retail, let alone the same shafts.


----------



## ForeRighty (Sep 9, 2012)

Nearly pulled my groin at range this evening trying to work this shaft.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2012)

ForeRighty said:



			Nearly pulled my groin at range this evening trying to work this shaft.
		
Click to expand...

You're supposed to hold it in your hands.......


----------



## ForeRighty (Sep 10, 2012)

Had my swing speed measured today and it averaged at 92 mph which I was told is borderline regular/stiff and the TP stiff is for swing speeds in excess of 110 mph


----------



## Ethan (Sep 10, 2012)

ForeRighty said:



			Had my swing speed measured today and it averaged at 92 mph which I was told is borderline regular/stiff and the TP stiff is for swing speeds in excess of 110 mph
		
Click to expand...

That is nonsense. Who told you that? I bet it was someone who had the standard R11S in stock, but not the R11S TP. 

The TP range is not for Tour players. It is a niche brand for low and mid handicap players, few of whom have swing speeds of >110mph. The shaft in the R11S TP is the Aldila RIP Phenom. According to the Aldila website, swing speeds of 100-110mph are suitable for S flex in that shaft, but that is only a general guide, and if you had a quick tempo, you could probably use one with a slower swing speed. 

I have about 100-102 mph swing speed and use a R11 TP 3 wood with a stiff Motore F3 85g shaft and have used the drivers with stiff shafts in the past and they really aren't very stiff. Some would argue that if you want a half decent shaft in a TM, you have to get a TP because the standard models have such crap shafts. 

Anyway, at 92mph swing speed, it is probably not for you.


----------



## ForeRighty (Sep 10, 2012)

It's last years model R11 was told you can't order these shafts from Taylor made anymore but saleman did say I could do a straight swap for a new rip phenom TP shaft in regular if I like or stock stiff staft.

It's pretty technical to get my head round this so all advice is very welcome and appreciated


----------



## Ethan (Sep 10, 2012)

ForeRighty said:



			It's last years model R11 was told you can't order these shafts from Taylor made anymore but saleman did say I could do a straight swap for a new rip phenom TP shaft in regular if I like or stock stiff staft.

It's pretty technical to get my head round this so all advice is very welcome and appreciated
		
Click to expand...

The shafts are interchangeable between the R11TP and R11S TP, so this years model will work.

As far as I know, though, the Fujikura Blur 65g, which was the shaft in the R11 TP remains available so should be orderable from TM.


----------



## ForeRighty (Sep 10, 2012)

So being on the Borderline or regular/stiff is the TP regular likely to be better suited as looking to exchange this week.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 10, 2012)

ForeRighty said:



			So being on the Borderline or regular/stiff is the TP regular likely to be better suited as looking to exchange this week.
		
Click to expand...

Check with the pro that the shaft will fit, because the tip size is different, but if it fits OK, I would probably go for a standard shaft unless there is a good reason to pay the extra for a TP shaft. Whether it is regular of stiff depends on your tempo, how they feel, what ball flight you get and how much you value distance versus control.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 10, 2012)

Ethan said:



			The real Tour players don't even play the same clubheads that are available to retail, let alone the same shafts.
		
Click to expand...

And the heads are made from Unobtanium too!

Unless things have changed markedly in the last couple of years, there are plenty of 'Tour' heads available to fitters and plenty of Retail heads being used on tour (via Tour vans). The differences, and supposed lack of availability, was promoted by some - one particular US Website for example - to bump their prices/profits up.

As for TP shafts.... Best thing about the R9-RBZ line is that shafts can be changed so simply! So if the (S) isn't right for you, then it's not too expensive to get a replacement! There are plenty on Ebay, though many/most are from ESCGolf - who I have reservations about for 'hardware'.

92 mph is indeed on the cusp of S and R flex. I was 94 and the same applied to me. I was happy using S for many Drivers in Matrix (which play slightly softer than 'standard') or Accra (what I consider standard). I even had/have an SX in a Code 6 and a TP7 neither of which were really too much. I have since lost some swing speed and the S in a Protopype NV (the yellow one) is most definitely too much for me - though fine in a 3-wood! A Whiteboard X actually feels softer than that one!


----------



## ForeRighty (Sep 10, 2012)

I am lucky in the sense that a golf store I use on a regular basis is happy for me to try all shaft variations he has in store and change free of charge once happy


----------



## Ethan (Sep 10, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			And the heads are made from Unobtanium too!

Unless things have changed markedly in the last couple of years, there are plenty of 'Tour' heads available to fitters and plenty of Retail heads being used on tour (via Tour vans). The differences, and supposed lack of availability, was promoted by some - one particular US Website for example - to bump their prices/profits up.

As for TP shafts.... Best thing about the R9-RBZ line is that shafts can be changed so simply! So if the (S) isn't right for you, then it's not too expensive to get a replacement! There are plenty on Ebay, though many/most are from ESCGolf - who I have reservations about for 'hardware'.

92 mph is indeed on the cusp of S and R flex. I was 94 and the same applied to me. I was happy using S for many Drivers in Matrix (which play slightly softer than 'standard') or Accra (what I consider standard). I even had/have an SX in a Code 6 and a TP7 neither of which were really too much. I have since lost some swing speed and the S in a Protopype NV (the yellow one) is most definitely too much for me - though fine in a 3-wood! A Whiteboard X actually feels softer than that one!
		
Click to expand...

I know the site and the TM Tour van stories. One of the guys on the UK TM tour van is a mate of a mate.

My point was that, in the past the TP range was promoted as the clubs the pros used, and to a certain extent it once was, but for some years it has now become simply a brand to expand appeal of TM retail kit while the real Tour stuff has become very different, ranging from entirely different irons with different forgings and grinds to wood heads which are different in size and shape. Also, the shafts used by Tour players are often very different, but with TM paintjobs they look just like the ones in American Golf!

I agree there is no need for any average golfer to spend the extra dough for these.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 11, 2012)

Well the 510TP was about the only Driver that really satisfied the Tour, but available to retail criteria. And TM isn't the only company that 'cheats' on irons. Titleist made/commissioned special 'T' and 'K' Stamped versions of their blades for their stars, just like TM's Lehmans and Goosen irons. There are still rumours that Tiger's irons are forged in the same non-Nike foundry that the Titleist irons were!

Wood/Hybrid shafts are no different to those normally available, though there are some exceptions and many have company graphics - as opposed to the actual manufacturer. They do tend to be somewhat stiffer than 'normal' though! Iron shaft sets are often specially selected to tighter matching tolerances - and are often marked as 'Tour Issue'.

As to the OP's quest. Great to hear that someone is flexible enough to allow him to find the right shaft - irrespective of how that arrangement is organised. I wish others were so accommodating,


----------



## ForeRighty (Sep 11, 2012)

Arrangement is take a shaft out for couple of weeks if it works jobs a goodun if not explain the characteristics an he will try provide me with a shaft to counteract the problem.

If this doesn't work been offered a good p/x price to use against another driver and can start process again


----------

